# NT IS COPE



## some1h0peless (May 23, 2021)

can we please stop considering how we need social skills for women this needs to be ended

WE'VE TAKEN THIS TOO FAR BEING SOCIAL IS LITERALLY NOT THAT HARD EVERYONE CAN TALK TO PEOPLE IT'S NOT ROCKET SCIENCE

i can't stress this enough we're denying the factor that LOOKS ARE EVERYTHING and you can be as quiet/autistic as you want WOMEN will still lust over you if you're CHAD you don't need communication ALL YOU NEED IS A DICK AND A BEDROOM

had to say this because of this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/looks-will-only-get-you-so-far.351304/

title is clickbait


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (May 23, 2021)

NT or death tbh, you’d have to be 5.5 psl to make up for autism


----------



## Gutter Goring (May 23, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> NT or death tbh, you’d have to be 5.5 psl to make up for autism


Shut tf up


----------



## DrTony (May 23, 2021)

some1h0peless said:


> can we please stop considering how we need social skills for women this needs to be ended
> 
> WE'VE TAKEN THIS TOO FAR BEING SOCIAL IS LITERALLY NOT THAT HARD EVERYONE CAN TALK TO PEOPLE IT'S NOT ROCKET SCIENCE
> 
> ...


I have said this for quite some time now. But people continually bring up this NT cope. These are the same people who are either KHHV or have a body count of 4. Something to think about.


----------



## Selinity (May 23, 2021)

DrTony said:


> I have said this for quite some time now. But people continually bring up this NT cope. These are the same people who are either KHHV or have a body count of 4. Something to think about.


"NTpill" is the strangets cope on this site yet..

If you're looksmaxxing, than that clearly means that you acknowledge that your physical appearance is the reason why you are not successful with women, or at least that's what it should mean in theory.

But you're saying that you need to be NT to get women 
The cognitive dissonance is astounding.

The fact of the matter is that ugly people have friends and great social lives and still no pussy.
Attractive people can have few friends and still get pussy.

People say being NT is this big thing where you have to be funny, confident, alpha etc,
but really it's just being able to have a conversation... being able to ask questions... not stuttering and splashing white from your pants while talking to girls...

*BASICALLY ANYONE AND EVERYONE CAN DO THIS.
BASICALLY EVERY NORMIE IS "NT."
BUT NO NORMIES ARE GETTING PUSSY ON DEMAND.*


----------



## newperson (May 23, 2021)

no no cut this bs, looks is only your business Card, the first impression.
women wont stay around you if you have 0 social skills , 0 game, and that's just a fact

ill give an example,
you see an advertise about some product in the tv, the advertise looks very good and you buy it,
the second it arrives your home and you open it, you see it all broken and useless, will you stay with this item because the advertise was good or you gonna throw it away?


----------



## zeke714 (May 23, 2021)

NT is not cope for medium uglies like myself


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 23, 2021)

Being NT without the looks will only make you her friend

Being NT with the looks will make her even more attracted to you

NT and good personality traits only matter if you're good looking. Only then will you stand out in comparison to other chads


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (May 24, 2021)

In certain cultures like in Mexico and South America being funny and confident can really get you laid, even with white women. But here in the west is mainly all about looks like you say. I think this forum should stop seeing things in black and white.


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 24, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> NT or death tbh, you’d have to be 5.5 psl to make up for autism


even higher tbh, look at amnesias threads


----------



## goldensoul (May 24, 2021)

it's not a cope. it's a haaard pill to swallow actually. it's easier to change your face than to change you personnality. black men have it hard on dating app but they still bang using their NT skills. the problem is as a white person unless you are attractive it won't be easy for you to be nt. people would actually look at you like a fool lol you either need to have a very strong personnality (you don't five a fuck about what other people think of you) or be good looking.


----------



## bernanddrago (May 24, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> NT or death tbh, you’d have to be 5.5 psl to make up for autism


Accurate af


----------



## Biggdink (May 25, 2021)

Yea man social skills don’t matter if you look like Gandy.... but no one here’s ever gonna look like him


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (May 25, 2021)

*Try talking to girls as an autistic normie. You will get nowhere. Chadlite or death*


----------



## john2 (May 25, 2021)

Finally... somebody who isn't coping.

Looks are undoubtedly everything when it comes to attraction.


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 25, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea man social skills don’t matter if you look like Gandy.... but no one here’s ever gonna look like him


whos that


----------



## bernanddrago (May 25, 2021)

Bill Bruce said:


> whos that


David Gandhi


----------



## Lars (May 25, 2021)

LOOKS OPEN DOORS PERSONALITY KEEPS YOU INSIDE


----------



## .👽. (May 25, 2021)

You niggas are wrong imo yea if you are a CHAD you can be non NT but who is Chad here? Or in general? Top 1%

Most of us wont be Chad even with looksmaxxin so dont cope with muh i can be non NT as a chad, yea you can but you wont be a Chad like most guys


----------



## some1h0peless (May 25, 2021)

JimmyDreamsOfZygos said:


> NT or death tbh, you’d have to be 5.5 psl to make up for autism





newperson said:


> no no cut this bs, looks is only your business Card, the first impression.
> women wont stay around you if you have 0 social skills , 0 game, and that's just a fact
> 
> ill give an example,
> ...





zeke714 said:


> NT is not cope for medium uglies like myself





goldensoul said:


> it's not a cope. it's a haaard pill to swallow actually. it's easier to change your face than to change you personnality. black men have it hard on dating app but they still bang using their NT skills. the problem is as a white person unless you are attractive it won't be easy for you to be nt. people would actually look at you like a fool lol you either need to have a very strong personnality (you don't five a fuck about what other people think of you) or be good looking.





bernanddrago said:


> Accurate af





Biggdink said:


> Yea man social skills don’t matter if you look like Gandy.... but no one here’s ever gonna look like him





Hopelessmofoker said:


> You niggas are wrong imo yea if you are a CHAD you can be non NT but who is Chad here? Or in general? Top 1%
> 
> Most of us wont be Chad even with looksmaxxin so dont cope with muh i can be non NT as a chad, yea you can but you wont be a Chad like most guys


If NT is so important, why aren't you guys getting pussy on demand? Why are you on this site rotting if you know 'NT is everything if you're not chad' and instead are outside, attracting all the women with your incredible sense of humour? Ah yes, social skills must be important. I went out, dressed myself with the latest trendy fashion clothes, got myself a fresh haircut, kept up to date on all the teen slangs, forced myself to listen to the most popular NT music but yet, I don't see women worshipping me and better yet, I'm being treated just like every subhuman a woman treats, why? You're NOTHING SPECIAL! Following trends will only make you look like everyone else. LOOKS ARE THE ONLY FACTOR THAT WILL SEPARATE YOU FROM THIS, NOT YOU'RE CLICHE SOCIAL SKILLS WOMEN HAVE HEARD OVER A MILLION TIMES. Ah yes, social skills must still be important, right? Give me a fucking break, what? you're gonna study social skills now because you're too much of an aspie to carry a conversation? Go ahead then, go outside and convince women with your stupid social skills on why you're worth more to fuck than a Chad, let's see how much of a success that goes. You guys wouldn't know how far a women will go for a Chad, even if he's a serial killer, nothing matters but his fucking LOOKS. And now what, you're gonna try and impress them by copying their 'dark triad' behaviour to impress women? Go ahead, I'm done.

THIS IS LOOKSMAX.ME NOT SOCIALMAX.ME

*STOP THIS COPE ONCE AND FOR ALL*

[ISPOILER]Tagging people who are actually aware of this because if this cope still goes on, then i'm counting on you guys to end it.

@JM10
@BalkanPig
@john2
@6’1cel
@AlwaysHaveQuestions
@fvolkek
@xefo
@Monk
@volcelfatcel
@Selinity
@sandcelmuttcel
@Gutter Goring
@DrTony [/ISPOILER]


----------



## bernanddrago (May 25, 2021)

some1h0peless said:


> If NT is so important, why aren't you guys getting pussy on demand? Why are you on this site rotting if you know 'NT is everything if you're not chad' and instead are outside, attracting all the women with your incredible sense of humour? Ah yes, social skills must be important. I went out, dressed myself with the latest trendy fashion clothes, got myself a fresh haircut, kept up to date on all the teen slangs, forced myself to listen to the most popular NT music but yet, I don't see women worshipping me and better yet, I'm being treated just like every subhuman a woman treats, why? You're NOTHING SPECIAL! Following trends will only make you look like everyone else. LOOKS ARE THE ONLY FACTOR THAT WILL SEPARATE YOU FROM THIS, NOT YOU'RE CLICHE SOCIAL SKILLS WOMEN HAVE HEARD OVER A MILLION TIMES. Ah yes, social skills must still be important, right? Give me a fucking break, what? you're gonna study social skills now because you're too much of an aspie to carry a conversation? Go ahead then, go outside and convince women with your stupid social skills on why you're worth more to fuck than a Chad, let's see how much of a success that goes. You guys wouldn't know how far a women will go for a Chad, even if he's a serial killer, nothing matters but his fucking LOOKS. And now what, you're gonna try and impress them by copying their 'dark triad' behaviour to impress women? Go ahead, I'm done.
> 
> THIS IS LOOKSMAX.ME NOT SOCIALMAX.ME
> 
> ...


What a mad blackpilled incel hahaha 
6 PSL sociopath autistic aspie mogs 4-4.5 PSL redpilled player we all agree on that.


some1h0peless said:


> Ah yes, social skills must be important. I went out, dressed myself with the latest trendy fashion clothes, got myself a fresh haircut, kept up to date on all the teen slangs, forced myself to listen to the most popular NT music but yet, I don't see women worshipping me and better yet, I'm being treated just like every subhuman a woman treats, why?


 JFL at this

*Look is often the key to open the door but f'ed up game ( as i mentioned above) would descend your smv .*

Probably all of the guys you replied above would mog you easily anyways. Looks are important we all agree on that but game is really underrated in this forum.


----------



## .👽. (May 25, 2021)

Fking nigga all we say is that you need to have looks and be somewhat NT. No one said you can slay with 3psl + NT

Yes you can be a turboautist when you look like prime chico but this doesn't apply to sub 6psl because most guys are not Chad. Only 1% or so are Chad (lite)

Why make your datinglife harder than it is already



some1h0peless said:


> If NT is so important, why aren't you guys getting pussy on demand? Why are you on this site rotting if you know 'NT is everything if you're not chad' and instead are outside, attracting all the women with your incredible sense of humour? Ah yes, social skills must be important. I went out, dressed myself with the latest trendy fashion clothes, got myself a fresh haircut, kept up to date on all the teen slangs, forced myself to listen to the most popular NT music but yet, I don't see women worshipping me and better yet, I'm being treated just like every subhuman a woman treats, why? You're NOTHING SPECIAL! Following trends will only make you look like everyone else. LOOKS ARE THE ONLY FACTOR THAT WILL SEPARATE YOU FROM THIS, NOT YOU'RE CLICHE SOCIAL SKILLS WOMEN HAVE HEARD OVER A MILLION TIMES. Ah yes, social skills must still be important, right? Give me a fucking break, what? you're gonna study social skills now because you're too much of an aspie to carry a conversation? Go ahead then, go outside and convince women with your stupid social skills on why you're worth more to fuck than a Chad, let's see how much of a success that goes. You guys wouldn't know how far a women will go for a Chad, even if he's a serial killer, nothing matters but his fucking LOOKS. And now what, you're gonna try and impress them by copying their 'dark triad' behaviour to impress women? Go ahead, I'm done.
> 
> THIS IS LOOKSMAX.ME NOT SOCIALMAX.ME
> 
> ...


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 25, 2021)

I always thought NT meaning: "Not having a personality or social disorder" ? ???


----------



## Soalian (May 25, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I always thought NT meaning: "Not having a personality or social disorder" ? ???


Yes pretty much, which surprisingly might include few people on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 25, 2021)

NT is a fucking cope,not going to say that i am myself low inhib,but i have days when i am very extroverted and many times had groups with chicks while i was only guy.I used to make them laugh all the time even while was with friends that had chicks,they used to listen more to me than actual boyfriends.No girl is interested in me,i am despised by females all because of my appearance,suck my bulge if you think NT is going to save subhuman.NT works if you are average only,LOOKS ARE EVERYTHING


----------



## goldensoul (May 25, 2021)

some1h0peless said:


> If NT is so important, why aren't you guys getting pussy on demand? Why are you on this site rotting if you know 'NT is everything if you're not chad' and instead are outside, attracting all the women with your incredible sense of humour? Ah yes, social skills must be important. I went out, dressed myself with the latest trendy fashion clothes, got myself a fresh haircut, kept up to date on all the teen slangs, forced myself to listen to the most popular NT music but yet, I don't see women worshipping me and better yet, I'm being treated just like every subhuman a woman treats, why? You're NOTHING SPECIAL! Following trends will only make you look like everyone else. LOOKS ARE THE ONLY FACTOR THAT WILL SEPARATE YOU FROM THIS, NOT YOU'RE CLICHE SOCIAL SKILLS WOMEN HAVE HEARD OVER A MILLION TIMES. Ah yes, social skills must still be important, right? Give me a fucking break, what? you're gonna study social skills now because you're too much of an aspie to carry a conversation? Go ahead then, go outside and convince women with your stupid social skills on why you're worth more to fuck than a Chad, let's see how much of a success that goes. You guys wouldn't know how far a women will go for a Chad, even if he's a serial killer, nothing matters but his fucking LOOKS. And now what, you're gonna try and impress them by copying their 'dark triad' behaviour to impress women? Go ahead, I'm done.
> 
> THIS IS LOOKSMAX.ME NOT SOCIALMAX.ME
> 
> ...


 lol if we were NT we woudn't even be here we wouldn't even know what lookmaxxing means . from the way you are talking i can tell the level of your social skills you are proving my point. i'm not talking about darktriads lol that's a meme dude. i'm talking about just being a decent humanbeing, to feel confortable talking to women, to make people at ease. we all in this forum lack that and will always do. because it's fucking hard to change to change your personnality. you are coping haard and not even realizing it


----------



## bernanddrago (May 25, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> NT is a fucking cope,not going to say that i am myself low inhib,but i have days when i am very extroverted and many times had groups with chicks while i was only guy.I used to make them laugh all the time even while was with friends that had chicks,they used to listen more to me than actual boyfriends.No girl is interested in me,i am despised by females all because of my appearance,suck my bulge if you think NT is going to save subhuman.NT works if you are average only,LOOKS ARE EVERYTHING


NT isn't cope but as what you say, it works with looks. Don't get me wrong but what is your PSL rating?


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 25, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Yes pretty much, which surprisingly might include few people on this forum


I see.

Than it makes sense.
Because someone can be incell, because of Mentalcel. Because, social disorder or personality disorder.

That way being NT, helps to not be incel due to social/personality disorder.

BUT, being NT won't get one to be high SMV, or slay, or Chad. That's mostly looks based.

because extreverted helps some imo, but an intorvert is imo also be perfectly in the NT category.
Extreversion helps, not perse one s more attractive. But just because, if 1% of women likes to have sex with you, it matters if you meet 100 new women in a year in social context. Or wether you meet 1000 new women per year in a soical context.
and the introvert might meet 100 new women per year, and the extravert 1000.


----------



## Soalian (May 25, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> I see.
> 
> Than it makes sense.
> Because someone can be incell, because of Mentalcel. Because, social disorder or personality disorder.
> ...


I like your analysis here, generally speaking your analyses and insights on this forum are deeper and more in-depth than most people here, but then again, you work in tax accounting, therefore it might help explain that also


----------



## Selinity (May 25, 2021)

some1h0peless said:


> If NT is so important, why aren't you guys getting pussy on demand? Why are you on this site rotting if you know 'NT is everything if you're not chad' and instead are outside, attracting all the women with your incredible sense of humour? Ah yes, social skills must be important. I went out, dressed myself with the latest trendy fashion clothes, got myself a fresh haircut, kept up to date on all the teen slangs, forced myself to listen to the most popular NT music but yet, I don't see women worshipping me and better yet, I'm being treated just like every subhuman a woman treats, why? You're NOTHING SPECIAL! Following trends will only make you look like everyone else. LOOKS ARE THE ONLY FACTOR THAT WILL SEPARATE YOU FROM THIS, NOT YOU'RE CLICHE SOCIAL SKILLS WOMEN HAVE HEARD OVER A MILLION TIMES. Ah yes, social skills must still be important, right? Give me a fucking break, what? you're gonna study social skills now because you're too much of an aspie to carry a conversation? Go ahead then, go outside and convince women with your stupid social skills on why you're worth more to fuck than a Chad, let's see how much of a success that goes. You guys wouldn't know how far a women will go for a Chad, even if he's a serial killer, nothing matters but his fucking LOOKS. And now what, you're gonna try and impress them by copying their 'dark triad' behaviour to impress women? Go ahead, I'm done.
> 
> THIS IS LOOKSMAX.ME NOT SOCIALMAX.ME
> 
> ...


I am done with this forum.
People seriously think that good social skills is what attracts women in 2021 

If you believe this then delete your account, because I seriously don't know what the fuck you're doing here


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 25, 2021)

Selinity said:


> I am done with this forum.
> People seriously think that good social skills is what attracts women in 2021
> 
> If you believe this then delete your account, because I seriously don't know what the fuck you're doing here


Lol social skills doesn't open jack shit (although IG status could). Social skills are just useful from going to A (meeting someone) to B (banging them)


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 25, 2021)

Ntness is everything, looks theory in 2021 is just a superstition of the ancient blackpill mythology


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (May 25, 2021)

I feel as if you can tell that these people are autistic just by looking at them (autism is caused by a genetic mutation after all).


----------



## Soalian (May 25, 2021)

why am I even here on this forum smh


----------



## Going2KillMyself (May 25, 2021)

LOL @ falling for the personality NT meme. How many times does it have to be repeated that sexual attraction is instant. That’s the BIGGEST hurdle for most men.

It’s not their lack of NT! Most men are already NT and still struggle !


----------



## some1h0peless (May 25, 2021)

Soalian said:


> why am I even here on this forum smh


what did you come here to do jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 25, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> NT isn't cope but as what you say, it works with looks. Don't get me wrong but what is your PSL rating?


3


----------



## bernanddrago (May 25, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> 3


Don't get me wrong pls but after joining the forum even 4 PSL people look ugly to me. 3 PSL is close to deformed tier I think so. No offense but 3 is too low even with a gigachad game. How tall are you?


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 25, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Don't get me wrong pls but after joining the forum even 4 PSL people look ugly to me. 3 PSL is close to deformed tier I think so. No offense but 3 is too low even with a gigachad game. How tall are you?


i am 3 psl bro,5'11 height


----------



## bernanddrago (May 25, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> i am 3 psl bro,5'11 height


Try all the softmaxxes out here they should increase significantly from 3 PSL. Also gymmaxxing could halo well at that point.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 25, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Try all the softmaxxes out here they should increase significantly from 3 PSL. Also gymmaxxing could halo well at that point.


I am softmaxing,i cant gymmax because minoxidil worsened my heart arythmia,side effects follow me for 3 months.I just want to be average and experience love for first time,then rope or cope with drugs,i dont see bright future for myself,i am failed experiment of nature


----------



## am0220 (May 25, 2021)

I can tell you what turns girls off about personality, it's only ANXIETY. If you show fear and anxiety around them you're done


----------



## bernanddrago (May 25, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> I am softmaxing,i cant gymmax because minoxidil worsened my heart arythmia,side effects follow me for 3 months.I just want to be average and experience love for first time,then rope or cope with drugs,i dont see bright future for myself,i am failed experiment of nature


I checked your pics you don't looked deformed at all. Grooming ( A nice haircut + stubble etc.) would halo for example. Leanmaxxing would also be a good choice if you aren't gymmaxxing. Balkan people aren't that much of goodlooking at all if I'm correct. You probably might be close to average there. I think there is no reason for you to get in a LTR with a becky after softmaxxing considering your good game .


----------



## intovoid (May 25, 2021)

am0220 said:


> I can tell you what turns girls off about personality, it's only ANXIETY. If you show fear and anxiety around them you're done.


desperation is another big one, even if you’ve tapped already the moment you act needy it’s ogre


----------



## am0220 (May 25, 2021)

intovoid said:


> desperation is another big one, even if you’ve tapped already the moment you act needy it’s ogre


Yep. About personality doesn't matter just don't be needy and anxious. Talk normally and dont be fearful that's all. "Oh do you approve of me princess" ????? Nononononononoo. Stop fearing these hoes and seeking their approval.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (May 25, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> I checked your pics you don't looked deformed at all. Grooming ( A nice haircut + stubble etc.) would halo for example. Leanmaxxing would also be a good choice if you aren't gymmaxxing. Balkan people aren't that much of goodlooking at all if I'm correct. You probably might be close to average there. I think there is no reason for you to get in a LTR with a becky after softmaxxing considering your good game .


Bro i am lean and i am balding too,i cant pull shit.I will move to SEA as soon as i get all my surgeries done plus hair transplant.I am not deformed but there is no way i can pull any chick here as an ugly guy,i was made fun all the time by my appearance plus i got called ugly like 2 weeks ago by 2 jbs.I dont think its over for me because at 5'11 i can just move to SEA or Brazil,but here it would be a struggle since i need to go through rejections and insults,you dont want to experience this suffering i went through in my dating carrer


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 25, 2021)

Gutter Goring said:


> Shut tf up


cope. everything is everything








Real talk on PSL users and how stuck in the incel mindset some here are


I saw a comment on this post by @Playboypuertorican and decided to base my rant off of this. @Jagged0 If you're wondering why this site seems like a clone of incels.me. This is because the site is overrun with 28 yo slavs and British ethnics. They are literally 18 years behind of every gen Z...




looksmax.org


----------



## Gutter Goring (May 25, 2021)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> cope. everything is everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Face*


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 2, 2021)

some1h0peless said:


> can we please stop considering how we need social skills for women this needs to be ended
> 
> WE'VE TAKEN THIS TOO FAR BEING SOCIAL IS LITERALLY NOT THAT HARD EVERYONE CAN TALK TO PEOPLE IT'S NOT ROCKET SCIENCE
> 
> ...


0


----------

